# Top 5 power supplies. (1000W)



## Endlessly (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi there, 

I'm building a computer & I'm wondering what is everyone's opinions on power supplies.

What are the top 5 power supplies, in your opinion, with 1000W?

I need something with 1000W with two 2x3-pin and two 2x4-pin connectors for ATI CrossFireX™ technology in dual mode.

Thank you.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I won't list specific models, but most of these have one in the 1000 to 1200 watt category. You won't find any better than those on this list and you can't go wrong on any of them:

Seasonic – Any Model
Corsair – Any Model
PC Power & Cooling – Any Model
Thermaltake – “Toughpower” Series Only
Coolermaster – “Real Power Pro” Series Only


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

My personal opinion is the Corsair HX1000, but make sure you read reviews on the PSUs first.


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

definitely quality brands such as corsair and seasonic, this is 1000w we're talking about so it would be a disaster if you pick the wrong PSU 
Corsair HX 1000w - $240
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007
Antec TruePower Quattro 1000w - $180
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371012
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 1000w - $200
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171022


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

We actually don't recommend Antec power supplies at the moment because of manufacturer issues.

Try these:
Thermaltake Toughpower 1000w
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153053&Tpk=Thermaltake Tough Power 1000w

PC Power and Cooling Silencer 1200w
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703012


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Forget the Quattro there not worth the price for what you get.


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

Phædrus2401 said:


> We actually don't recommend Antec power supplies at the moment because of manufacturer issues.
> 
> Try these:
> Thermaltake Toughpower 1000w
> ...


wow they're real expensive


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You get what you pay for in a power supply. If you purchase a cheap one, that is exactly what you get and you will be buying another cheap one real soon. 

What are the specs of your rig (video cards very important) and maybe we can guide you better with that information.


----------



## D1rtmonkey (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm Currently building a system with ATI, I chose an iCute 1000w. Learn from my mistakes, don't go there Apparently its a poor brand, but I've read some really bad things about it, e.g. 2/3 failed in testing. Good luck on building your computer, and post your specs, i want to see if its similar to mine!!ray:


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

lol he created another thread with specs but moderator told him to come back here:laugh: specs:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/building-computer-need-a-bit-of-help-thanks-403224.html


----------



## Endlessly (Jul 20, 2009)

Dacads said:


> lol he created another thread with specs but moderator told him to come back here:laugh: specs:
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/building-computer-need-a-bit-of-help-thanks-403224.html


I'm a girl, thanks.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The Corsair HX1000 would get my vote in that power range.
Here's an interesting review.
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=89


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

Endlessly said:


> I'm a girl, thanks.


many apologiesray::laugh:


----------

